# Alan Andrews Design Andrews 26



## EastCoastONEDESIGN (Aug 10, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has any views on Alan Andrews and his designs. I am currently looking at purchasing an Andrews 26 but haven't found much information out there on the hulls....anyone out there in this wide world have any information or ever sailed/raced one?


----------

